# Old Dog Food Ingredients



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

Someone in another thread mentioned what would be seen in old dog food labels so I went looking for some. Here's what I found

These are from (roughly) 1950s-1980s

















1940s

















Will post more as I find them


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

This one has horse and whale meat in it.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

1960s Milkbone label
"Wheat flour, whole milk, soybean meal, meat meal, wheat germ meal, animal fat, animal liver and glandular meal, dried tomato pomace, baking powder, ground limestone, steamed bone meal, dried corn fermentation solubles, vitamin A oil, irradiated brewers yeast."


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks for sharing that it was intresting


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Wow, well the ingredient lists were much simpler that's for sure. And the protein and fat so low?


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

The labels are all from cans is all.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

a few appear to e kibbles? they seem to e about 50/50 quality wise. interesting!


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

Finding kibble labels is a bit harder. I'm trying to find some known brands like Purina.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Wow neato, thanks for posting them-- i liked the ingredients better then, but yeah such wide ranges on the protein...


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Protein levels in canned foods look lower, but that's because of the moisture. On a dry matter basis the protein is usally higher in canned food than in kibble.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

This one has horse meat and bone as its main ingredients









I notice soy is a fairly common ingredient.


















For funsies, here's a canned cat food label. I noticed fish is usually always the main ingredient for cats









For dogs, cats, foxes and other carnivorous animals.


















Finding kibble food labels is much more difficult. I imagine because they would have had to save the whole bag as opposed to a small can label


----------



## Benjismom (May 19, 2013)

That is really cool. I don't recall any of those with the exception of milk bones and Purina. All have by products. For all we fret now about what to feed our dogs, I am sure back then they all lived to be ripe old ages with what they ate then compared to now. I know our family dog lived to 14 she was a Basset Hound.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

VERY cool! Everything from the ingredients to the design and marketing. Thanks for finding these and sharing!


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

A bunch of those look pretty decent lol, they have by products but it never appears to be the "only" meat source which is my grip about by product in dog foods today, its not the existence its that its often the ONLY meat source.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

This dry food doesn't even HAVE the ingredients listed.


----------



## Boleyn (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, fascinating! Love these.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I don't recognize too many of those labels but they were probably available in the USA. They certainly had way less protein than the foods now and less of all the additives. I know we used to be able to buy horse meat in cans and you never see that now.

That was very interesting.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

It's really hard to find known brand labels. I'm still searching for Purina Dog Chow, Gravy Train/Gaines, etc... If anyone has any, please share them!


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Here is a Puppy Chow bag.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/jasonliebigstuff/3453179686/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Friskies Dog Food- 1950's I believe


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

Looks like it hasn't changed much over the years.


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

I disagree, its still grain heavy, but "meat and bone meal" was the first ingredient, currently "chicken by product meal" is the ONLY meat source and its the 3rd ingredient down.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

Fromm 

Fromm dog food being labeled in the 1950s









Wish I could see the ingredients on this. I _think_ it starts with "Chicken, Oatmeal, Dried Whole Milk..." and then I can't read the rest


















From Fromm Family Foods:


> ".....actually the ingredients are incredibly simple. Beef. followed by all the vitamins and minerals. We've always taken a very natural approach to pet foods... it's been fun watching everyone else change their approach!
> 
> Cheers,
> Bryan / 5th Generation Family Member"


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

I wish Fromm ingredients were still that simple! lol. I seriously love the brand so much but wish some of their formulas weren't so complicated. Jackson does better on simple, and I think the inclusion of different types of rice, tomato pomace, flaxseed, cheese, tons of fruits/veggies, may have bothered him. I'd like to give the new Fromm a possible try in our rotation. Just to see.


----------

